# Freeze Toolbar?



## kalika (Mar 30, 2005)

Hi. Can anyone tell me what the deal is with the Freeze toolbar? I noticed that it is on my IE browser. Is it safe? If it is safe, how useful is this toolbar? Let me know. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

My Mcafee Site Advisor considers it adware.


----------



## kalika (Mar 30, 2005)

Thanks. Well I removed it from my computer and I am going to run the Spybot S&D and Ad-aware 2007 to make sure.


----------



## Nesjemannen (Nov 9, 2007)

If you see a toolbar on YOUR computer that YOU haven't installed, it is most likely Spyware/Malware...




Happy holidays!


----------

